# I would like to know on how to extend my bluetooth range please.



## jrdngreenberg3 (Dec 25, 2011)

I would like to know on how to extend my bluetooth range. Like lets say I go on a daytrip to Boston or something, and I want to extend my bluetooth from all the way. Like how many miles is that? I saw a bluetooth transmitter on Ebay for like $150.00. Is it possible to extend the bluetooth like over a mile away? I really want to buy this usb transmitter on Ebay, but it is quite expensive. Will a tall antenna help the range as well? Just let me know if I can do that. So please get back to me asap on this. So thank you very much!  :sad:


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

NO...bluetooth has limited range and both the transmitter and reciever has to be in close proximity to each other for the device to work properly. 


Bluetooth devices can be in 3 different power classes:

Class 3 : The lowest power, the max. range of this is 10m (30 feet)
Class 2 : Max range is about 50m (150ft)
Class 1 : Max range is about 100m (300ft)

These ranges can be affected by environmental conditions i.e. furniture, walls, people so ranges can easily be reduced. Bluetooth is not a line of sight connection so it can be used through walls and floors.

reference link: Bluetooth range distance - Computer - Mobile Computing

*Is it possible to boost bluetooth range?*

Technically it's possible. You can achieve 1km (or better) range, but this is only possible between two transmitters/receivers. _It is not possible to have 1km range in a bluetooth marketing sense._ What's moreover, in many countries Bluetooth devices with output power stronger than 20dB (which is Class 1, 100m) are prohibited.


reference link: Bluetooth Range: 100m, 1km, or 10km?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

This not a problem regarding Windows thread will be moved.


----------

